# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  χαλασμα απο αλκοολ και σταχτη

## νικος32

Λοιπον θελω να μαθω τι αισθανετε κανεις απο αυτην την περιπτωση.Επισης ποιες οι επιστωσεις στην ψυχολογικη υγεια;Μπορει ακομα και να τρελλαθει ατομο απο αυτο το πραμα;

----------


## marian_m

Ε όχι δα και να τρελαθεί!

----------


## elis

κολλητοσ μου φιλοσ επινε ρετσινα με σταχτη οταν ειμασταν μικροι και δεν επαθε τιποτα ουτε καν μεθυσε και ηπιε 2-3 ποτηρακια συν κατι μπουκαλια σκετη ρετσινα πιο πριν επισησ δοκιμασαμε και το αλλο να πιεισ λαδει πριν το ποτο και μετα λεει δε μεθασ παπαρια χαλια γιναμε

----------


## Konstantinoss

Να τρελλαθείς όχι, γνωστός μου πάντως έπαθε κρίση πανικού απο χρήση χασίς και απο τότε τραβιέται με τα ψυχολογικά του γιατι το ένα έφερε το άλλο, απο χρήση ουσιών ή άσχημα μεθύσια μπορεί να ταραχτελι ο ψυχικός κόσμος κάποιου ιδιάιτερα αν είναι ευαίσθητος χαρακτήρας.

----------


## keep_walking

Χμ τον τελευταια 3 χρονια θυμαμε δυο φορες χαρακτηριστικα να εχω γινει χαλια σωματικα απο αλκοολ...λες?

Εννοω εμετο και να μη μπορω να παρω τα ποδια μου...δεν ξερω κατι ειχε το ποτο...ισως απλη βομβα.

Να τρελλαθεις? Δεν νομιζω.

----------


## vende

> _Originally posted by Konstantinoss_
> Να τρελλαθείς όχι, γνωστός μου πάντως έπαθε κρίση πανικού απο χρήση χασίς και απο τότε τραβιέται με τα ψυχολογικά του γιατι το ένα έφερε το άλλο, απο χρήση ουσιών ή άσχημα μεθύσια μπορεί να ταραχτελι ο ψυχικός κόσμος κάποιου ιδιάιτερα αν είναι ευαίσθητος χαρακτήρας.


επειδη κι εγω το επαθα αυτο 1 φορα για εξηγησε μου τι του ειπε ο γιατρος?3-4 φορες εχω κανει ολες κι ολες ομως η τελευταια πριν χρονια,με τσακισε.

----------

